# Tour am Sonntag



## Mr Cannondale (11. August 2001)

Wer hat lust am Sonntag, 12.08 eine Tages- Tour in den Binger Wald oder Thaunus zu machen?
Start gegen 11 Uhr Treffpunkt?
Meldet Euch am Besten unter: 0177-7930549
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rockside (11. August 2001)

Wie siehst aus?
Hat sich noch jemand gemeldet?

Für ne kleine Tour hätte ich schon noch Interesse.

Gruss,       Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

